# Married 80GB drives to 300GB



## lazlo325 (Jan 6, 2006)

Help! I upgraded a Series2 TCD24008A with an 80GB QuickView drive I bought from Weaknees, and now one of the drives is failing. The TiVo got stuck in the familiar "Just a few minutes longer..." loop, and I finally shut it down and removed the drives.

I'd like to copy everything (inc. recordings) to a new, single 300GB Seagate... but the MFSTools CD I downloaded from Hinsdale won't recognize the larger drive! The best it sees is 137GB. I thought it was a limitation of the IDE controller in my 933MHz machine, but I've tried it with 4 different machines (all the way to a brand new 3.2GHz), and nothing works.

I'm PC-savvy, but a Linux beginner. I wouldn't know where to start.

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need an LBA48 boot CD.


----------



## lazlo325 (Jan 6, 2006)

classicsat said:


> You need an LBA48 boot CD.


Thanks! Where do I find it?? And will it recognize BOTH of the the drives and save my recordings?


----------

